#   >    .  ?

## BorisG

,  ,    .
1.        **   .
2.       **   .

----------


## oliv



----------


## VLDMR

- " ,   "? 
    , :  -   ().
 -    ,     - (   ).
   , ,    "    ". , ,     "** "...  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> - " ,   "?


  :Wink:  



> , ,     "** "...


 -      "   ,   ",     .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

...  :Frown:     ...         :Frown: 
 :quest:

----------


## Plesen~

:yes:    :-)

----------

,       . 1161 (   , )

----------


## Solaris



----------


## maxwell

.     84  23.12.1994 .  4: "   [/B]           (     ), ,       ,      ".  :Cool:

----------



----------


## Solaris

/ (        ),     .

----------


## BorisG

*Solaris*,     .
   213 ( ,    ),   (. .  . 2) ,       .
            , ..      .
-------
ps:     ,  ,   ,    .
     ,  ,        ,   .

----------


## Solaris

. ,   -  .        .

----------


## 777

> .


   ,     :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ,


  ,   .  :Wink:  
     ,      .  :yes:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 777

> ,      .


  :Wow:

----------


## mcoff

1-    :Smilie:

----------


## desna



----------


## maxwell

*desna*,  ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## desna

:Smilie:

----------


## BTG

(   -    )          (  ).

 ,   :

   ,        .,    ,     .     ,          . 

           .

----------


## pvm

.

----------


## desna

23.12.1994  84    23.12.1994  10 "        ,    ",        .            .

----------


## BorisG

> .


    ,  ,    ,   .  :Razz:  
 ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...          ...


      .    .
     .    .



> ...         ...


 ,  ,    ,   . , ,  .

----------

.   -  ?     ,     ,   -      23.12.1994  84.    ""   (      :Smilie: ) ,    BorisG, ,          ,    ..,     ?

----------


## ZiKker

84   .
      1161    573,      ,     84.
..,     ,   , ,       (    ). 
       .      .   :Smilie:

----------


## Lewa

""      .      . 
:  5000,   10%.   20,  15.  :
 3750 .,   3750*10%=375

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow: 
 .

----------

""    ""  :Frown:        :    , ..          (    " "),  ( )     ,      ,      .  ,        (      ),       ,      :Smilie: . 
   :      1 ,        "    ",        ,         ..,      .       ,     " 1  ,     ,     - ,      ",          . 
  ,          ""?  -        ,   .

----------

""    ""  :Frown:        :    , ..          (    " "),  ( )     ,      ,      .  ,        (      ),       ,      :Smilie: . 
   :      1 ,        "    ",        ,         ..,      .       ,     " 1  ,     ,     - ,      ",          . 
  ,          ""?  -        ,   .

----------

,   .

----------


## Lewa

"     ".     ,    ,         .         0504417,      ,    .
          (   1 ,     )      ""     "  ".                ,     ,    . 
    1161      ,       ,       ( )    ,   .     ,   .  ,               ,        ?

----------


## Lewa

, .     -   ,   .     ,    .

----------


## Loth_lorien

:Smilie:

----------


## desna

.,     . (  562 )   .
 ,  ?  :Cool:

----------

> ,  ,    .
> 1.        **   .
> 2.       **   .


 
,    :   ?
(  " ,    "   .)

----------

> ,    :   ?
> (  " ,    "   .)


              ""  :Big Grin:

----------

> ""


 -  .
(,        .)
  ,      ,     ,    , , ,  -  ,   .

----------

> ,  ,    ,   . , ,  .


       " "?
 , !

----------


## BorisG

> " "?


  ,       ,    ,    .

----------

> ,       ,    ,    .


  " " , .
, ,     " "...
   :
, -    ,     (    ), , ,  -  ,       (  "   "    ).

----------

> ...


...

----------

?

----------

> ?


", !" () .

----------


## 223

> ?


     ?     .  .    .       ,  .

----------

> ?     .  .    .       ,  .


 ,   ,   ,   ,    ,         .
   ,    -     ,  , .
    -   ,   .
,    ,        ,   ...

----------

,    ,       .

----------

> ,    ,       .


   /         ...
  -    !

----------

,   ...  .

----------

> ,   ...  .


:       ,   , ,   ...

----------


## Teleputin

[QUOTE=VLDMR;50717506]    - " ,   "? 
    , :  -   ().
 -    ,     - (   ).
QUOTE]
    .           . ,            ,         .4   84   :Frown: 
    ,          ,   ,       ,     !

..       :           ,       .     .

----------


## Teleputin

...

     .      .    .     ,   ,     2/3     .     :Demonstration:

----------


## Teleputin

-  ...

 1:               ?

 2:         573  18.09.2006  **  ..       ,    ?

 3:  ,       .4.1   ?

----------


## Danay

-   .     .,          ?

----------


## desna

.
    ,  .  ,  .

----------


## Teleputin

> -   .     .,          ?


  ,  :   +             ()  "   ..."       .    ,    ...    :Redface:

----------


## Danay

...

----------

